# advice on a new setup



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to put together a new saltwater setup to try out this summer. However since I live way up here in Pa, the local knowledge and supplies are lacking. I have multiple spinning rigs that I use in the surf, and on the piers. but I would like to try and piece something together to hook into some bigger fish. I have acquired an older model Penn 309 reel. so the questions are now. Since it is used, and although it looks good I dont know what type of care it received should I overhaul it? and if so what parts should I swap out. Secondly what type of line should I load it with and finally I need a new rod to mount it to. I have never used a "baitcaster" if that's the correct term for this type of reel, but I know it mounts differently than a spinning reel, so I assume a new rod is in order...and I would think a heavier action one that what I use now. 

any Advice or thoughts is obviously greatly appreciated.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes, you should tear it down and clean and replace parts as needed. 

See this on the 209 for the rebuild - the 309 is almost the same reel, just larger. 

I wouldn't use that for a surf casting reel. It's a boat reel, but should do fine from a pier. I'd put it on a 6 - 8 foot 30lb class rod. 

Here is a link to the specs (with a link to the schematic and parts list at the bottom) which tells you for what that reel was designed. 

Line - I'd put 30lb dacron backing on, and then a good 30lb mono.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

i wouldnt necessarily concider a 309 a bait "casting" reel more for trolling. For the surf and pier you may want to concider a different reel. I have a 209 that I can cast but its not that much fun. Sounds to me that you want a heaver for the surf and a casting reel like an abu, slosh, saltist, squidder, etc.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok. I am sure my terminology is not correct. is there a name of some sort for these types of heavy salt water reels? I have seen alot of people mention a penn squidder in many fishing forums. so I looked up some pics, and it looks pretty similar to the 309. at least on the outside...I am not very familiar with these. There is a bunch of them on ebay, most of which are a model 140. A penn reel is not a must, but it was a name I knew, and it seems like the most bang for my bucks. Although the abu's are not too pricey, the slatist is a good bit more that I am looking to spend right now since this is my first try with anything other than a Fly pole, or spinning rig. 

Could you drop some ideas on the pole selection. I believe a heaver is exactly what I want. but nobody around here has them so I am catalog or internet shopping.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

A 309 is concidered a levelwind reel because it has a levelwind. These reels are made for boat/trolling applications where casting is not a factor. 

Reels like the "squidder" are made for casting. The penn squidder is the "old faithful" of casting reels. Dont be afraid to get one if that is what you want they are good reels but there are better ones out there IMO. Sqidders are running for about $40 on ebay right now. Look into the diawa slosh reels. They sell for fairly cheep on ebay and are decent reels. 

The rod you are looking for from what you are saying is something longer 10-12ft for the surf. Depending on your location and conditions you need to get a good idea of how much weight you will need to throw. The question is how much weight will you need to hold bottom. Get a rod rated for this weight. Alot of surf fishers will get heavers that through 8oz or more. 

If your looking for a reasonably priced rod check out the BPS ocean master rods. Even cheaper would be an ugly stick. The cheapest will probly be a diawa beefstick. 

If your uncertain if what your looking at will meet your needs just post it and I am sure someone will help you. 

Looking at all the different types of reels and rods can be confusing at first. Dont be afraid to post a WTB in the marketplace. That way you can give a price and see what is availabe second hand while getting info at the same time.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

If you head east at all , I am near Hershey and I would be glad to help you out. I do allot of surf rods. PM me or give me a call.
Barry


----------

